# Flipping funny this



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

http://www.koreus.com/files/200505/men-in-coats.html


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Got to give one another airing1 This one is so damn clever! 

http://www.hugi.is/hahradi/bigboxes.php?box_id=51208&f_id=681


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, both of you. The best laugh I've had all week. :lol:


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

very good, original and both made me laugh
thanks


----------

